# How do I pair heart rate strap with SRM???



## dougmint (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a SRM, and I've searched all over the SRM web site and instruction information, and I cannot find any information on how to pair a polar heart rate strap with SRM PowerControl V. I'm thinking it's easy, and some of you have done this. Please help.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

dougmint said:


> I have a SRM, and I've searched all over the SRM web site and instruction information, and I cannot find any information on how to pair a polar heart rate strap with SRM PowerControl V. I'm thinking it's easy, and some of you have done this. Please help.


Some PCVs won't work with coded Polars, later ones will.


----------



## dougmint (Mar 18, 2007)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> Some PCVs won't work with coded Polars, later ones will.


Let's assume for now, that mine does. If that is the case, what do I have to do to pair the strap to the PCV?


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

dougmint said:


> Let's assume for now, that mine does. If that is the case, what do I have to do to pair the strap to the PCV?


I forget as I don't bother with HR, I just thought it picked up HR automatically.


----------



## dougmint (Mar 18, 2007)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> I forget as I don't bother with HR, I just thought it picked up HR automatically.


If that is the case, then how would it know which heart rate strap to 'pick up', if you are riding with a bunch of other people who are also wearing them?


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

dougmint said:


> If that is the case, then how would it know which heart rate strap to 'pick up', if you are riding with a bunch of other people who are also wearing them?


good question. I know the pickup 'range' is pretty short, I've never had a problem with "cross-talk" from another transmitter.

The process is a bit different for each PC, but if you specifically search for the PCV user's manual, the 'pairing' procedure should be in that document. I know that the manuals for PC V, VI and VII are all available online.

I've changed transmitter straps more than once with a PCV, and never actually had to go through the 'pairing' process. Each time, it just picked up the signal with no other prompting or set up. I would *speculate* that you may have one of the transmitters that is not compatible with the SRM unit. But locating that 'pairing' info is probably the only way to confirm that....


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

It just picks up automatically provided the HR strap is compatible with your PCV and the signal is strong enough. In the "olden" days of bike computers, it was not uncommon to pick up other rider's HR straps. Newer wireless PCVI and PC7 use coded signals that you get the PC to "learn" or enter in the unique code via SRMwin.

From the PCV manual:

There is no heartrate reading on the PowerControl

The new PC-Vs work with coded Polar heartrate straps (T61 or WearLink). Older models (before
November 2005) work with uncoded Polar or Suunto straps.

If you’re using the correct type of strap for your PowerControl and still don’t get a reading, check that the battery in your heartrate strap is working by testing it with it’s companion heartrate watch. If it works with the watch, try holding the PowerControl close to your chest and see if you get a reading. If it works when the PowerControl is close to the strap, adjust your handlebar mount with your PowerControl on it until you get a reading when you’re in riding position.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

I use a Polar I believe that the non coded ones are the ones that work.
You don't do anything to activate it, it just picks up and as to your question, yes it will sometimes pick 
up reading from the guy riding next to you.

I believe that the Suunto ones might work a bit better then the Polar.


----------

